
Ask HN: What are cheap hacks to launch MVP? - dgu
Domain registrar, hosting provider, designing pages, static vs dynamic page... What are the cheapest options available?
======
kazishariar
You can try Wix.com or squarespace.com. they're pretty cheap if you cant host
your own using namecheap.com and something like
linode.com/digitalocean.com(these can take care of domain registrars as well).

